# KA24E Wiring Diagram.



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get a wiring diagram for the KA24E engine? I've searched for hours, and it seems like the search engines only understand stupid. I dont' know how to speak or type stupid, so I was wondering if you guys had better luck, and help me out. Thanks.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a wiring diagram for the KA24E engine? I've searched for hours, and it seems like the search engines only understand stupid. I dont' know how to speak or type stupid, so I was wondering if you guys had better luck, and help me out. Thanks.


 buy a chiltons manual


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> buy a chiltons manual


And then kill yourself for wasting $30. I have the Chilton's manual, because I bought it for purposes of wiring, and it doesn't tell you shit. It speaks stupid too. The best thing I found was an actual Nissan Shop Manual for your specific year 240. They aren't cheap though. I payed $95 for mine, but it's huge and tells you everything.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

afroeman said:


> And then kill yourself for wasting $30. I have the Chilton's manual, because I bought it for purposes of wiring, and it doesn't tell you shit. It speaks stupid too. The best thing I found was an actual Nissan Shop Manual for your specific year 240. They aren't cheap though. I payed $95 for mine, but it's huge and tells you everything.


Thanks. Do you know where I could possibly get the shop manual? I don't mind it being $95. Think the dealership may have it, or should I ebay it?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

afroeman said:


> And then kill yourself for wasting $30. I have the Chilton's manual, because I bought it for purposes of wiring, and it doesn't tell you shit. It speaks stupid too. The best thing I found was an actual Nissan Shop Manual for your specific year 240. They aren't cheap though. I payed $95 for mine, but it's huge and tells you everything.


 lol i didnt say it was good i just knew it was the only thing i had seen with wiring shiznit in it......where ya been afro?


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Chiltons wiring diagrams are extremely incomplete and really make very little sense.

The FSM is the only way to go. This fella is taken care of by the way, he no longer needs the wiring diagrams.=)


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

If anyone ever needs any wiring diagrams of any sort, I have EVERY SINGLE ONE. I have S13A, S13B, and every year of S14 (they changed every year). I even have SR20DET.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I need the 92 and 90 manuals. I knew where to get the manual for the CA18 but I cant find it now, bummer.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I need the 92 and 90 manuals. I knew where to get the manual for the CA18 but I cant find it now, bummer.


PM me. Can't post things like that


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> lol i didnt say it was good i just knew it was the only thing i had seen with wiring shiznit in it......where ya been afro?


You know it's all fun and games bro. I got locked up and they wouldn't let me out. lol. Some b.s. came up on my probation, so I had to sit out 3 months. What did I miss??


----------



## Brandon240sx (Mar 19, 2008)

*im looking to*

ya im looking as well for a diagram becuz i pulled the engine out, and now ready to put it back in my new one. when now i lost kinda were all the plugs went, so i need one to help put all the plugs back in


----------

